# Hope and Glory Ethiopia Qorema



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had this coffee a couple of weeks now and it's nearly gone.

Just wanted to big up the Aeropress brew I'm drinking at the moment though.

14g coffee, medium/course Porlex Mini grind.

150lm water, inverted brew for 2 minutes.

Wowzers. Lovely and bright, floral and definitely some bergamot like tasting notes.

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you like bergamot notes in coffee you could try a bag of "The Earl's mistress" from Dept of Coffee and Social Affairs in Leather Lane. They called it that because of the bergamot flavours in reference to Earl Grey tea of course, but the taste isn't added bergamot, just how this coffee tastes.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, hotmetal.

It was just really interesting, I've not had a flavour like that before. Waiting for the coffee to cool brought out so much more of a complex palate, it was lovely!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds really nice. I keep thinking about an AP for work. Some places I go there is nothing. At home I'm all about espresso with or without milk.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered some of these & expecting great things!!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

@hotmetal

Yeah go for it, they're so handy. You can pick them up for £20 with a free bag of coffee, too! http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/aeropress-coffee-maker-1941.html

@Jez

I hope it lives up to expectations! I did enjoy it. I'd say let it cool slightly, seemed to bring out the flavours so much more


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

spune said:


> @hotmetal
> 
> Yeah go for it, they're so handy. You can pick them up for £20 with a free bag of coffee, too! http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/aeropress-coffee-maker-1941.html
> 
> ...


thanks Spune, will do!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

spune said:


> I've had this coffee a couple of weeks now and it's nearly gone.
> 
> Just wanted to big up the Aeropress brew I'm drinking at the moment though.
> 
> ...


Ordered some of these to take on holiday with my new toys: aeropress and porlex mini. Still getting the hang of the aeropress, just out of interest how many clicks round did you grind? And what temp water? Although I doubt the wife will let me take my kettle so it'll be off the boil water for me.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent. I love going on holiday with the coffee travel gear!

Just had a quick count and it was 12 clicks from the finest. Water temperature would have been the kettle boiling, letting it sit for around 30 seconds, then pouring. My water boiling precision skills aren't all that focused I'm afraid.

However, once you've brewed into your cup, I'd definitely let the drink cool to get the most out of those delicate flavours. Or at least not guzzle it down so you never get to that point! Avoid milk too, again, at least for the first time you try it.

Let me know how you go!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks.

I got the aeropress to use outside of the house (at work and on holiday) because I'm hoping I can get decent brews out of it without all of the precision faffing I do at home. I always drink it black and unsugared, but sometimes I get too impatient to fully let it cool first so will remember your advice before I take that first sip.


----------

